# Verdi Requiem



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

After a quick check on the search engine via thread topic I can't seem to find a thread on the Verdi Requiem, my favourite piece of choral music.

Which is your favourite performance and why?

Mine is HvK/La Scala Milan/Ghiaurov/Pavarotti/Cossotto/Pryce

Karajan has always conducted this work very well but using an orchestra from the city where Verdi did most of his composing and probably premiered many of his works seems to be a great choice. Then there is his choice of soloists. HvK could virtually demand anyone he wanted and settled on four great voices. I've read that Di Stefano was Karajan's first choice but illness intervened. At this stage Pavarotti was only 32, his voice was in its prime and his ego suitably small. The combination of these four soloists, great singing from the La Scala Chorus and inspired conducting by HvK makes for a memorable reading of this great work. While Pavarotti sings beautifully, Leontyne Pryce is just outstanding. It is only available on DVD.

I also have versions by Toscanini, Reiner, Serafin, de Sabata, Muti and Giulini.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Giulini/Philharmonia/EMI


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass) 
Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner

Scotto/ Baltsa et al,conducted by Muti

see also;

http://www.talkclassical.com/45746-verdis-requiem-best-performance.html


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The finest I've ever heard is by Arturo Toscanini with compromised sound.

However if one cares about the music, one makes allowances.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

hpowders said:


> The finest I've ever heard is by Arturo Toscanini with compromised sound.
> 
> However if one cares about the music, one makes allowances.


I can only concur. Reiner would probably get the silver medal from me, however the new-ish recording by Antonio Pappano is a contender as well.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Giulini's is my favourite...


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Toscanini, Reiner, Solti (x2)


----------

